# Logitech G35



## PC-Flo (15. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

nun bin ich auch ein Besitzer eines Logitech G35 Headsets.

Das Ding ist auch spitze nur habe ich ebenfalls den bekannen Serienfehler

--> Der Piepton in der rechten Ohrmuschel, sobald das Micro aktiv/stumm ist. (TS/Skype...)

Lösung:
Micro Qualli runter stellen.
G35 an einen USB Hub mit externen Stromversorgung anschließen
Das HS soweit wie möglich von Maus und Tastatur anstecken

Ich habe ein G35 mit dem PID 926 erwischt.
Alle/die meisten G35 die eine PID unter 944 haben diesen Fehler!

Logitech hat sich in einem englischen Forum darüber geäusert.
Dass sie alle Produkt mit Produktfehler annehmen und gegen ein neues umtauschen.

Hätte dazu paar Fragen.

Hab mein HS im INet gekauft und dazu keine Rechnung bekommen.
Braucht man eine Rechnung wenn ichs an Logitech zurück schicke?
Haben die von Logitech schon die neue Lieferung bekommen? (sprich PID 944+, ohne Fehler)
Wie lange muss man ca. auf sein neues HS warten?

Danke
MfG


----------



## Asoriel (15. Januar 2010)

Logitech ist sehr kulant was den Kundensupport angeht. Du brauchst keine Rechnung, trotzdem sollte eigentlich eine dabei gewesen sein, wenn du in einem Shop gekauft hast. Wo hast du denn bestellt?

Logitech braucht nur die Nummern auf dem Gerät selbst, das genügt.



Der Austausch sollte recht schnell gehen, ich tippe auf ca. eine Woche, höchstens zwei. Da sie das Problem selbst kennen, werden sie dir wohl kaum eins zurückschicken, welches den selben Fehler hat, für so gescheit halte ich sie.


----------



## PC-Flo (15. Januar 2010)

Der Verkäufer ist

KG-Computer GbR

über Amazon bestellt.

Ich denke auch, dass Logitech da sehr kulant ist. 
Sie haben es auch schon bestätigt, dass sie die HS umtauschen... 
nur weiß ich nicht ob Sie überhaupt schon die neue Lieferung mit den funktionierenden HS haben. (also PID über 944)

Bei Amazon in Forum und den Kundenbewetungen steht, dass sie noch ca. 2 Monate auf die neuen Headsets warten müssen.
Weiß nicht in wiefern das stimmt... ausserdem verstehe ich nicht, dass die Händler B-Ware zum vollen Preis verkaufen!?!
Der Fehler ist schon länger Bekannt - Logitech startet keine Rückrufaktion... 

Ich will aber keine 2 Monate auf das neue HS warten!
Da ertrage ich lieber noch eine Zeit lange dieses nervige Piepen und tausch um, sobald die neuen vorhanden sind


----------



## RubenPlinius (15. Januar 2010)

wie findet man die PID heraus?

salut


----------



## PC-Flo (15. Januar 2010)

Über der linken Ohrmuschel am Bügel in der Innenseite ist ein Stempel drauf.
Der ist aber in schwarz also mit ner Taschenlampe hinleuchten, damit du den siehst


----------



## Falathrim (15. Januar 2010)

Kann auch nur bestätigen, dass Logitech den besten Kundensupport hat den ich je gesehen habe. Wenn ich Peripherie kaufe, dann bevorzugt von denen, weil ich weiß dass die schnell und effektiv die Garantie abwickeln...und auch nach Ablauf der Garantie kulant sind, so habe ich für meine uralte MX518 immer noch kostenlose Lauffüße bekommen...innerhalb von knapp einer Woche


----------



## Erlus (15. Januar 2010)

Es sei aber gesagt, das die neuen Headsets den Fehler auch noch haben (zumindest bei denen, die im Logitech Forum gepostet haben)


----------

